# XP Neustart bei Hardwareerkennung



## Alisha Devils (20. September 2004)

Also:
Ich hab in meinem PC Rund-IDE-Kabel eingesetzt, danach den PC gestartet. Alles Geräte wurden erkannt, usw. Dann unter Windows XP: kam unten die "Sprechblase": Neue Hardware erkannt, CD-ROM-Laufwerk. Kurz darauf startete der PC neu (als wenn man reset gedrückt hätte).
Soweit, so gut. Danach habe ich erstmal mein anderes OS gestartet, und im Netz geschaut. Nichts gefunden, noch mal getestet. Mein secondary Kabel wurde nicht erkannt (Nachschauen ergab, dass es nicht richtig drin saß) und Win XP bootete wieder ganz normal. Dann hab ich das 2nd wieder reingestöpselt, da ging XP wieder nicht. 
Darauf habe ich für den 2nd wieder mein altes Kabel genommen, selber Fehler.
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------

